# Night Lords 13th Company



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive decided to make my own company of Night Lords Astartes. Im going to write out their history and info on the squads and members.

Founding
The Night Lords 13th Company was forged from death and destruction. Originally companies that took severe losses were absorbed into other companies, for a while this was the 13th company. Every time a company of the Night Lords suffered losses enough that they could not be rebuilt then those surviving Astartes would be sent to the 13th company.

The original 13th company was created when the VIII Legion was reunited with their Primarch, the Night Haunter. First led by Captain Lyzar the company at first had few notable achievements, its crowning glory at the time being a defensive action against the Orks that saved the lives of the 4th and 6th companies during a retreat. They sustained casualties during the defence and were at half strength for a long while until the 16th company was nearly wiped out, only 30 marines remained and since the Crusade was on-going and every Astartes was needed there was no time to rebuild the company. The remainder of the 16th merged with the 13th. 

Rise to Prominence
Shortly after the merging with the 16th the 13th Company received its first real mission. Tt was then that they were deployed on a simple mission to bring the world 08-15-19 into compliance with the Imperium. The planet was very simple but was rich in Adamantium, a vital component in the forging of Power Armour.

As the 13th company made planetfall they swept across the first settlements but something was amiss. No natives could be found and signs of struggles and small firefights across the planet were common. Just as the 13th was about to fall back and stake the claim a sudden vox-transmission from the 6th squad stopped them. It was crackled and broken up but its message was clear. "Hostiles!" played across the entire vox-network, the sounds of a firefight very clear, "Their everywhere!. Never seen them like this before. Look out!". The 3rd squad quickly responded to this and was able to save four members of the 6th squad. They reported the enemies to be Eldar yet not like any Eldar they had seen before. They wore black and spikes and fought with savagery and cruelty that the frail Eldar did not seem to possess.

The Night Lords quickly rallied and brought the fight to the Dark Eldar. While the majority of the company, led by Captain Lyzar, attacked the Dark Eldar in force the 5th squad, and the 6th eager for revenge, went in midnight clad for a sabotage mission. The Dark Eldar were based around a hidden Webway Gate near the capital city, hence the reason the planet fell so quickly. Leading the 5th squad was a young sergeant named Xander, the 6th squad's sergeant had died during the ambush. The team moved into the city, keeping as quiet as possible while eliminating the Dark Eldar patrols that ran afoul of them but making sure to remain hidden. After navigating the city they found the Webway Gate and began planting melta bombs on it, unfortunately the Archon and his Incubi bodyguards were about to leave, though the reason eluded Xander and his squads at the time.

Soon a full out battle was being waged for the Webway Gate. Xander duelled the Archon, Lightning Claws against a Punisher, while around him the Night Lords fought the Incubi and Warriors. Four Incubi were dead along with at least ten Warriors while two Night Lords had been killed and another badly wounded. A cry of pain rang out as another Night Lord fell, his head flying from his shoulders as he dropped. Eventually the battle was over, all the Dark Eldar were nothing but broken corpses, the Night Lords were not without injury though, three members of 5th squad were dead and one was seriously wounded, while 6th squad had lost two marines putting them down to four members. The Webway Gate was detonated and the 5th and 6th squads returned to their company in glory. However glory was soon the last thing on their minds.

During the attacks on the Dark Eldar the 1st squad had been ambushed and while only three Astartes had died one of them had been Captain Lyzar. It turned out that the Archon had sliced him in half from pelvis to neck, but had been dealt a wound in his chest and was retreating for medical aid when he ran afoul of Xander. The 13th Company left 08-15-19 in both victory and mourning.

Rise from the Ashes
Almost immediately the 13th company was sent back to war. Receiving a request for help from the 1st company who were battling an advanced human civilisation in the Delta Spire Cluster that had rejected the Emperor's invitation to join the Imperium. Making full speed for the cluster their Strike Cruiser, titled _Midnight Talon_, was in turmoil. With no Captain and no apparent successor the 13th company was hard pressed to make a decision. Captain Lyzar was dead, along with the Company Champion and Standard Bearer. Three of the ten sergeants had died and one was in the Apothecarian clinging to life, a decision needed to be made. After a heated debate the company chose to elect Sergeant Alexander as interim Captain until a more suited successor could be elected.

As soon as they arrived at the Delta Spire Cluster and the planet 67-98-19, or Thereptis as the natives called it, they were appraised of the situation in a vox-report from the Talonmaster Zso Sahaal. The company had been pinned down and were inflicting as much terror upon the enemy as possible but were cut off from support and required aid. The 13th company resolved to make planetfall and crush the enemy, boarding their Drop-Pods and Stormbirds they sped down to the planet's surface in midnight clad, with Captain Alexander leading the way.

As soon as the enemy saw the sky above it was too late, Drop-Pods smashing into columns of soldiers and Stormbirds picking off tanks as Night Lords rappelled into the city streets. With all power cut to the city, plunging it into darkness, the 13th company had the advantage. Within hours the entire enemy army, despite their advanced warmachines were crushed. The planet was soon made an example of through Exterminatus. The 13th company were personally lauded by Talonmaster Zso Sahaal and soon after the Primarch Konrad Curze. This was the start of the 13th Company's rise to glory., and due to his excellence in command Alexander was made permanent Captain of the 13th Company.

Tales of the Crusade
The 13th company saw much action after this during the Crusade with some notable exploits being assassinating the Ork Warlord of the DakkaKlaw empire, boarding a Space Hulk and eradicating a Hrud infestation with the Ultramarines 6th company, purging several Eldar Exodite worlds for Imperial colonization, aiding the Space Wolves in bringing a belligerent human world into compliance and discovering a lost Forge World for the Mechanicum, in the process striking a deal to outfit the 13th Company with advanced weaponry fresh from production.

Captain Alexander also became famous for his command skills, his ability to turn certain defeat into total victory and for his master of fear tactics. Alexander also pioneered several new tactics for use against xenos races, finding out what they fear. His studies were inconclusive against Orks, but against Eldar he discovered that they feared the breaking of stones kept around their necks, although he did not know why. Using this he was able to force an Eldar fleet to break away after boarding an Eldar cruiser and taking its crew hostage, threatening to break their stones if the Eldar did not leave the fleet was forced to leave. True to his word Alexander had his men pull back, leaving the ship to be found later.

The 13th Company was continually being chosen for dangerous assignments, even at one point escorting Konrad Curze to put down a rebellion in the Icarus Styx Sector. During this Curze once again lauded the company, declaring them the Spectres of Shadow, Darkness Stalkers and Phantoms of Midnight. However not long after this the Night Lords were called to account for their actions, and the 13th company was called back to Terra with Curze to face the Emperor.

To be continued.


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

A story about Night Lords pre heresy vs Dark Eldar, now that would make good reading! i think you got a good plot there mate but i would have liked a more detailed description of the battle for the city, perhaps some conversation between the captain and the squad leaders? Just to build up a rapport between us the reader and your chracters?

Keep going though!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Legio Custode said:


> A story about Night Lords pre heresy vs Dark Eldar, now that would make good reading! i think you got a good plot there mate but i would have liked a more detailed description of the battle for the city, perhaps some conversation between the captain and the squad leaders? Just to build up a rapport between us the reader and your chracters?
> 
> Keep going though!


Thats actually my plan. Im going to go into more depth detail once its all worked out.


----------

